# Lucky Pierre vs the Red Baron



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Poor Lucky has fallen from the cockpit while dueling with the Red Baron high in the sky. Clinging from the wing of his Spad, he gives the Baron the French hand gesture for you're No. 1 as he plummets to the ground. Diorama using Dave Deals Old School Model kit produced back in the 70.s


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's adorable!! :thumbsup:

btw, it's a Nieuport 11, not a SPAD.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Lucky P*

Nice work!

Phil K


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on a comic dio. I am curious, what kits are these?


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys,
Bob, the Red Baron is a re-pop of Dave Deals model kits produced back around 1971. I had never seen them before until recently. The Red Baron is a re-pop and can be had cheaply, The second one, Lucky Pierre of the Lafayette Escadrille has was never reproduced and I had to find it via EvilBay and pay out the wazoo for it. Sadly Dave Deal passed away in years past, many of his comic car models have been reproduced and are available if you google for them or there always ebay. 
John, thanks for the correction on the type of plane, guess I was thinking of the Spad kit I took the decals from.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

That was fun to see. Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

And for a fun project... When I was working at Revell in the early 70s, Darryl Zipp in the R&D department had come up with an ingeneous little idea. He put a motor inside with a counter-weight on the shaft to make the plane jiggle. Then he added a wire pivot with a wood bead on one end. One end of the wire would connect with the prop every so often making the wood bead hit the inside of the fuselage making a very convincing sputter-pop. This whole contraption was hung from the ceiling with a 2' long banner counterweight that one could use for any announcement. Alas, never saw the light of day outside the engineering department, but what great fun. Gets the leetle gray cells movin', don't it?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice finish, they really look natural against that sky background in the first photo.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks again all!
Hey BT, you had a really cool job back in the day,huh. Although I can imagine that it was stressful at times having to come up with new ideals all the time, still a fun job.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sorry, it looks like you are having entirely too much fun with these kits!

Very nice idea for a dio. 

I think the only part I would do differently is use model railroad landscaping material to make the base resemble the rolling farmlands of an iconic french countyside...maybe working a horizon into the background.

Magnifique!


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Chris. Yeah, I originally thought of making a trench scene with small figures, barb wire and all that or a wooded scene with trees, castle, logging road, small trucks etc. using forced perspective, and then I thought it might just be better to keep it simple and pay homage to the box art with the lettering. I usually don't even like or use nameplates with model kits but this time I made an exception. :freak:


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Great job on some fun kits!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool dio!!

Looks like lucky P needs to remember his seatbelt before flying inverted!!:freak:

- Denis


----------



## jxwright (Dec 15, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Mike, did you add an extra 'finger' to little _un_-Lucky Pierre? 

Carl-


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I never noticed the finger when I first saw this one. Nice viewing it again!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

OKCmike said:


> ...I thought it might just be better to keep it simple and pay homage to the box art with the lettering.


Always a good policy, OKCM. Ditto what everybody else has said. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Been offline awhile and just now getting back around and saw new comments on old post. Thanks Hal, Sooke and Mark. Yeah guys, I did do a personal touch re- sculpting his hand, just can't help myself sometimes. Kinda feeling the urge to build some more Weird-Ohs. Huuuuum! do have those Steel Pluckers laying around somewhere.


----------

